# ASK DBSTalk: IEEE 1394 question



## benhigbee (Feb 10, 2004)

1. I have a Mitsubishi WS65611 tv with IEEE1394 connections. Will I ever be able to hook the tv to the 921? The pdf on dish's web page states it is for use with select IEEE 1394 products. Plus from my understanding this option is grayed out in the menu.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It's disabled currently (in software), but the intention is that it eventually be able to output content to D-VHS recorders. However, I would be interested to know if this would also work for TVs, PCs, and DVD recorders with 1394 inputs.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

At this time, no. The dishwire ports aren't yet active. In the future, probably not unless Dish decides to support firewire display devices. Currently the only device that is slated to get supported is a DVHS vcr. At least in the beginning.


----------



## benhigbee (Feb 10, 2004)

what are the odds that they will do more than a DVHS and are there any other types like this receiver out there that does support IEEE?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The problem is the graphics overlays may not work via firewire. The 921 doesn't have a real time MPEG encoder, so it can't insert all the GUI stuff into the transport stream for a display device. I'm guessing they'll have it working for DVHS, and most likely HD-DVD and/or BluRay (assuming 5C compliance).


----------



## Jester 1 (Mar 25, 2004)

In light of the other discusions involving the discontinuation of support for the 921 and taking care of any outstanding problems I guess we can count out any IEEE software upgrades as well?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Did you really need to resurect a 2004 post to ask that? hehe.

The Firewire ports will never be activated on the 921. Dish has decided to go with USB 2.0 on their future DVRs for program offloading.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The newer 921's didn't even get a "Firewire" port, the hole is just covered-over


----------

